# Sptt-hogg



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*Boss-hogg*

check this site out!. its a rugged highly adjustable site. the type spott-hogg is famous for. 2nd+3rd axis adj. features. a hi-speed dial w/micro adjust. unlike some sites that U have to push a release button U just turn a dial say 1`` for 20-60 yrds fast rugged + accurate. scope is also very rugged.third axis adj. is really a +++ b.b.


----------

